# arrow pens



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

does anyone know how to make the arrow ink pens i have alot of old arrows that are broken and no good was wanting to put them to some use thanks


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

cut them off and get the bic pens (the real cheap ones that you pull the cap off of) and take the guts out of it and it should fit in the arrow pretty perfectly


----------



## Bhead (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup. Exactly. You might have to shave down the part of the pen that goes in the arrow though. I had to on the one I made. I just used an exacto knife.


----------



## Porkchop Samich (Mar 16, 2010)

Good post. . .I've been wanting to try this with some of my busted carbon arrows. Thanks!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well lets see some of the pens!!!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

got some ready to give to the other NASP coaches on our team - I'll take a pic or two and post.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

I thought I was the only bow dork that done this stuff.


----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)

Not pens but this is what I do with my left overs. Well actually I just cut up old arrows to make them.


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

BackwoodsBandit said:


> Not pens but this is what I do with my left overs. Well actually I just cut up old arrows to make them.


At first I thought they were just used for keyrings but I wouldn't like reaching into my pocket to poke myself with the field point. On days I forget a pen to mark my score card I poke holes in it with the tip or my arrow but using a 27 inch hole puncher can be a pain. I might make some of these with the plastic clip-on keyring so I can attach it to my stool and use it to punch holes in my score card.


----------



## christalker (Aug 1, 2007)

Here is an arrow pen I made from a broken 3D arrow. I cut the arrow shaft about 7.5" long and got BIC black pens and took off the end leaving the white ink tube on. I wrapped some tape around the bottom of the pen shaft and pushed the tip into the shaft (trial and error on the amount of tape) until snug. These are awesome for man caves and shops. I've had mine for over 2 years hasn't run out of ink yet


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

BackwoodsBandit said:


> Not pens but this is what I do with my left overs. Well actually I just cut up old arrows to make them.


I like those. I have a couple full size arrow pens but those minis look good.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

made a few arrow pens a few years back and gave one to my nephew , he got suspended from school because they considered that to be a " weapon "


----------



## Usingmyrights (Aug 19, 2008)

How well do the fletching hold up on the keychains? I'm sure they'd get destroyed pretty quickly in a pocket


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

BackwoodsBandit said:


> Not pens but this is what I do with my left overs. Well actually I just cut up old arrows to make them.


I am loving that idea, I have some tool shed keys that I keep loosing those are going to fit the bill nicely. :darkbeer:


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the ideas


----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)

Usingmyrights said:


> How well do the fletching hold up on the keychains? I'm sure they'd get destroyed pretty quickly in a pocket


I dont keep them in my pocket. Its on a lanyard that is connected to my keys so the arrow hangs out of my pocket.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the responce keep it coming with pics if u can i need all the ideas thanks


----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)

compshooter said:


> thanks for the responce keep it coming with pics if u can i need all the ideas thanks


*
Your mailbox is full and I cant send you that last PM.*

from nock to tip is 4". shaft is 2.5"


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

I have always wondered what blazers were good for 



AlienX said:


> At first I thought they were just used for keyrings but I wouldn't like reaching into my pocket to poke myself with the field point. On days I forget a pen to mark my score card I poke holes in it with the tip or my arrow but using a 27 inch hole puncher can be a pain. I might make some of these with the plastic clip-on keyring so I can attach it to my stool and use it to punch holes in my score card.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

AlienX said:


> At first I thought they were just used for keyrings but I wouldn't like reaching into my pocket to poke myself with the field point. On days I forget a pen to mark my score card I poke holes in it with the tip or my arrow but using a 27 inch hole puncher can be a pain. I might make some of these with the plastic clip-on keyring so I can attach it to my stool and use it to punch holes in my score card.


How did you get the hole in the nock without killing it??


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

supernova said:


> How did you get the hole in the nock without killing it??


seems like a sharp drill bit would do it with no problem.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)

archeryhunterME said:


> seems like a sharp drill bit would do it with no problem.


yep. sharp drill bit and a drill press.


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Will the pens work in fat arrows like fatboys


----------



## juliadesusa (Jan 7, 2011)

*Arrow Pens*

These are very Good Pens with Arrow.I have seen the Pictures of the Pen which have the arrow in both the side and it have the key chain also,Its looks nice,But i want to try it for ones that how it works.


----------

